# Mobile audio at home?



## Pancho Carpio (Oct 24, 2018)

Like the title says, that is the idea. Firstly I would like to know if is good or bad? secondly this is the equipment I have at hand:

1 set of mids and highs:
Illusion Audio Carbon C6

1 pair of subs:
Illusion Audio Carbon C12xl

1 processor (if needed):
Alpine PXA-H800 and controller

1 six channel amp:
MMATS HiFi 6150d

As the source I could use my PS4 via my TV which has RCA and optical out, both of which I could use with the processor. I have a hard drive with uncompressed music attached to it.

What I need is a power source to power the electronics and enclosures for the speakers. I am somewhat well versed with REW and I have an RTA mic.

I am all ears as to I am a bit unsure on how to proceed or if I should proceed at all.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

Judging from the amp’s specs, you’ll need at least a 1000 watt industrial power supply – might get extra wattage for other gear.

https://www.powerstream.com/ac-high-power-industrial-12V.htm

You can get pre-made cabinets from Dayton Audio.

http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/loudspeaker-components/speaker-cabinets.html

Regards,
Wayne


----------

